# original Dec 64 schwinn stingray



## vastingray (Aug 23, 2019)

Original down to the inner tubes  Dec 64


----------



## Master (Aug 23, 2019)

what a bitchin bike, nicest 64 I have ever seen. thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## mrg (Aug 23, 2019)

Great bike, Bellflower Bicycles is still there and same phone number but they switched from TO-7 to 867 in late 60's!


----------



## kasper (Aug 27, 2019)

Was going to say yellow oval slik on a 64? I saw after the fact it said December. Real nice bike.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 27, 2019)

easy on the eye this one


----------

